# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Does a bursa grow back after you get it surgically removed?

## Tommy Gunn

When I had my distal clavicle resection on May 7, 2007, my doc removed my shoulder bursa because it was inflammed.

Does anyone know if the shoulder bursa grows back when you get it surgically removed? Or does scar tissue replace the shoulder bursa? How long does it take for the shoulder bursa (or scar tissue replacing the shoulder bursa) to grow back? And if scar tissue replaces the shoulder bursa, is it just as good?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

my orhto said a bursa can grow back in the kneee. thats all i know. i think it should be possible for a shoulder too?

----------


## MuscleScience

It comes backs

----------


## BuffDJ

It can come back. But the bursitis doesn't have to come with it. Be cafeful with you workout and take care of that shoulder.

Buff

----------


## Tommy Gunn

Has anyone here had a distal clavicle resection?

----------


## Tommy Gunn

I'm at 6 weeks post op of a distal clavicle resection and I notice if I take my two fingers (index and middle finger) of my other hand and I tap on the bone part of the AC joint that was cut it is very sensitive to the tap. Why is that? Does that means something is wrong or is that natural to feel at 6 weeks post op?

Another thing that hurts is if I take my bad arm and reach over and scratch the front part of my good shoulder. That KILLS!!!

Basically anything I do that compresses or activates the AC joint kills my shoulder. I guess that's normal for 6 weeks post op. Is it?

----------


## skank

6 weeks is not much time at all for the kind of surgery you had. In 4 months the pain in that area around the ac joint should subside. And it will take alot longer than that to completely heal.

----------


## Tommy Gunn

> 6 weeks is not much time at all for the kind of surgery you had. In 4 months the pain in that area around the ac joint should subside. And it will take alot longer than that to completely heal.


Will I ever be able to box again? Or did this injury make it where I will never be able to spar or even hit a heavy bag again. I used to fight amateurs and was hoping to return to the ring in the fall (around late October-early November). Will I be able to?

----------


## skank

Time will tell. You will have to gradually work back into it. Fall sounds way too early after a surgery like this. Most everyone I talk to that had shoulder surgery took many months to heal, some almost a year. But most were happy with the results. What did the Doctor say about your future in boxing?

----------


## Tommy Gunn

He said I could start boxing training at about 4 months post op. But I think he's just telling me what I want to here. swank, do you know anyone who's ever had a distal clavicle resection? Can you give me any distal clavicle resection info?

----------


## skank

You probably will be able to start some light training at the 4 month mark like the Doctor said. I think he was honest with you. I have had my bursa removed. And a decompression because of impingement. The athletes I know have had anything from rotater cuff repair to labrum tears. From what I have read, you should recover with no problem. I see my Doc tomorrow for something else, I will ask him about your surgery and recovery.

----------


## Tommy Gunn

Thanks skank. Yeah the surgery I had is called a *DISTAL CLAVICLE RESECTION*. I'm at 6 weeks post op and still have ALOT of discomfort if I do anything that activates the shoulder. There's no way I could throw a punch right now without being in extreme pain. I'm 27 years old and it feels like I'll never be able to lift weights or box again.

----------


## skank

Ok, I saw my Doc and he says it ***ends on what other work you had done on your shoulder. And also how severe your injury was. If all you had was the distal clavical resection then it would be like I said. Roughly 4 months for pain to subside, and gradual improvement. About 1 year for full recovery. He thinks you should eventually be able to do your boxing. Keep going to therapy and when it is over continue with the ice and stretching. Now for the embarrasing part, my surgery was 2 years ago. Alot of work was done and was not aware of every procedure done to me. But when I asked the Doc about your Distal Clavical resection, he said "Oh, you mean what you had done also". So apparently with everything else that was done on my shoulder, that was done too. So I can tell you my ac joint was very sensitive to touch like yours but it slowly healed and the pain went away. Once I got passed 4 months I was able to increase my weights at the gym. Still had some pain and stiffness up to about a year. And dude I am 22 years older than you. So I think if you do everything you are supposed to and be patient, you will be as good as new or even better.

----------


## Tommy Gunn

skank you are the man! I appreciate all your help. You had the same surgery I had so let me ask you some things: Could you throw punches right now full strength with no pain? Could you hit a heavybag right now pain free? What about grappling with someone? Could you wrestle with someone right now pain free? If someone were to attack you right now could you defend yourself?

I know I'm asking alot of foolish questions but I am really nervous and wondering if I will ever be able to throw punches or wrestle with someone again pain free. I hope so because I miss lifting weights and sparring/hitting the heavybag, etc.

----------


## skank

Yes I can do all those things now. I have punched a heavy bag over a year after surgery with no problem. The only person that has attacked me though is my wife. For a long time my shoulder was sensitive. But the days I overdid it a little I would use ice that same night which helped. You will probably be ready for some light weight lifting before the boxing. But it will all come together. Good luck.

----------


## Tommy Gunn

Hey skank, I am 6 1/2 weeks post op. I still feel discomfort when I rub my fingers into the area of the AC joint that was cut off. It is very tender to the touch when I rub and massage the area of the clavicle that was cut off. Did you feel the same thing at 6 1/2 weeks post op? I really don't think I should be feeling this at 6 1/2 weeks post op.

Also, I sent you a PM. Could you please read it?

----------

